

Shopify turns into an iPad marketplace today by launching "Catalog"  - James_Henry2
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6845306-a-preview-of-catalog-our-new-ipad-shopping-app

======
jhuckestein
What if they went from being a store-builder to being an online mall? I hope
that's true! At first glance that sounds like a brilliant idea

~~~
jonny_eh
I'd say it's been a long time coming!

~~~
ryanhuff
Isn't that what Amazon really is?

~~~
jaykru
Amazon seems more like a Costco analog in the online shopping space to me.

------
mobweb
Seems like an obvious thing to do with such a huge database of products/shops.
As always with Shopify they also mastered the design and UX. Nice!

------
James_Henry2
...another article about the app. Looks like they're going to try and compete
with Etsy, Fab, and Gilt. [http://www.ecommerce-
platforms.com/articles/shopify-releases...](http://www.ecommerce-
platforms.com/articles/shopify-releases-new-ipad-shopping-app-to-compete-with-
etsy-fab-gilt/)

------
CountHackulus
This looks really nice! Now port it to Android.

------
justindocanto
That first screenshot looks almost identical to the new iPad app store UI.
Mostly the top 'slider'.

